# IH 300 Steering Problem



## Rodsih300 (Apr 4, 2014)

Well, old Nelly is having steering problems. She is really difficult to turn and lately I have to back up a lot just to cut the hay field. I thought it might be the tie rod ends, which appeared to be original (did not have grease fittings); so I changed all four and greased everything very well. Still hard to turn. 

I put her on jack stands to see if it was hard to turn with the wheels off of the ground. What I found is that it turns from center to the left, free and easy; but, from center to the right it is a two handed pull. I was thinking about changing from manual to power steering, but I want to make sure it is the rack and not something else. 

Suggestions?


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

with it jacked up remove the tie rods on each side and then turn each wheel left and right to see if you have binding with the bushings and bearings on the spindle shafts.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Ditto mrfred's comments.

Another possibility.....When you are turning right, does the steering wheel rise?? If so, your top bearing in the steering box is no longer effective.


----------



## Rodsih300 (Apr 4, 2014)

Thanks for the tips. I did cut the wheels loose as suggested and they turned like a greased top. So, I tried moving the thrust adjustment and in one half turn, all of the roughness went away. She still is hard to turn, but that is just the nature of the manual steering and front bucket.


----------

